# Not Enough Time



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We are debating whether or not we are really cut out for this lark as it never seems the right time to go away.

The idea was that we would take off when the mood comes upon us, linked to prospect of good weather (we are only interested in uk)

Problems are - daughter with young grandson, who seems to need our support more than we thought she would and my hobby (golf) where I generally need to arrange matches a week or two in advance.

How do others plan their trips away - do you not have other hobbies / commitments?

It worries me that the van is sitting in storage and not getting used.

Anyome else have similar issues?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've found it a bit like work, in that you prioritise what you want, set aside time in the diary, and just say no to what conflicts with it. I figure why should I spend all my time sorting out other people who can't plan and want my assistance at short notice.

The downside for one's domestic motorhoming is you take whatever weather is there at the time.

But you are right, spontaneity is tough because of the myriad of call on your time, often at short notice.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So far in six years we have been on holiday less than any year in the previous 32 years.
Six dogs, plus daughters two monday to friday, Alzheimers suffering mother in law have restricted our use of mh. Next year I may be promioted to grandad, which will involve looking after daughters offspring while she returns to work.
Mh will be 7 years old in october with 19k miles on the clock. Will do less now that I am not track daying with a motor bike.
I could go away at least every two weekends and two or threee trips abroad per year. Lady p is becomming more of a home bird.
MH was mot`d in November and has ben on SORN ever since.
Insurance is due next week and we have no definate plans for summer, other than Switzerland, maybe.


Dave p


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Much as we'd like to take off spontaneously we can't, our daughter is too young to be left at home at the weekend so we have to take her with us - to that end we have to plan in advance which weekends we're going to go away, that way we get to go away and she still gets to have a social life etc.

This means on the planned weekends we go out come hell or high water - we went out in February when it was minus 10 at night and we've just got back from this weekends excursion to the New Forest, it lashed down with rain most of the weekend and blew like a hooligan all of last night until late morning! If you waited to go out when the weather was good you could spend your entire life waiting - this is Britain after all!

A friend of ours often takes his grandson away with him at the weekends - have you got room to do that with daughter and grandson?

As for the golf, I subscribe to the Mark Twain view on the subject, so I'd suggest going out in your MH and going for a good walk in the countryside instead  

A MH is a big investment, too big an investment not to use more regularly!

MrWez


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We allocate blocks of 2-4 weeks in the diaries for several months in advance and aim to keep those clear for going away. We then try to fit home based commitments (theatre trips, voluntary work, getting together with friends, etc.) only into the weeks left unallocated.

Not always 100% but works for us overall. Mrs B took early retirement a couple of years ago and I join her on May 1st (whooo-hoooo!) having just divested myself of my last business, so the allocated chunks will soon be getting longer. 8)

We do also take short breaks away (but fairly locally) in the 'van in between if the weather and commitments allow.


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

She who must be obeyed doesn't like the idea of booking too far ahead (I would) but I can see how that would work. 

Daughter is married and grandson is only a year old so taking them is not an option.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I thought we would have lots of time once we retired but having moved to Southern France last August the builders moved in just 2 weeks later. They have just about finished (apart for the odd bits that still need finishing!) and we did manage a few weekends at the tail end of the year but aways needed to be back for the builders. This year we took the van away for a meal and wine tasting an hours drive from home and as the weather was so lovely (March, when it was good in UK too) we stayed away for 4 days of shear heaven, but since then we have had rain every day and don't see the point of sitting in the van in the rain. So, we hope for more time away in retirement but it hasn't happened so far!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Encourage daughter to manage without you for a few weeks a couple of times a year.

Give up golf (in the UK) - there are some v nice courses in Portugal!  

I know it's easier said than done but there are times in life where you just have to grab things or lose them.

You only live once and all that stuff.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Same Here*

In addition to our own very close family, Daughters, Son-I-Laws, Grandkids etc.

We also both have big Families and commitments. Then of course there is work.

If we attended every Family Gathering, I kid you not, we would not be away at all.

This Weekend was Son-In-Laws 30th
Last weekend was our Daughters and My Nieces 21st.
Weekend before that was another 21st.

Seems Every week there is a Christening, Birthday, Wedding Anniversary or similar. So we said we would only not go away if it was one of our owns Special Occasions.

But this year, since coming back from our France and Spain Trip in the Middle of January. We have had just one weekend away in the UK to York And one 5 Day trip to France and Belgium.

I am determined to get some use out of the Motorhome. Good or Bad weather.

Good luck with your decisions.

TM's


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We have a young family with 3 kids under 12 and a dog. We up sized to our current MH which TBH is hardly used now (what with our main hobby and working every other weekend), from a VW camper which was used a lot but simply too small.

We are now considering ditching the MH  I don't want to as it's bought and paid for, but £25k sitting on the drive is a lot of money to waste. I've always said that to get value out of your MH you have to use it. We're not and you can still do a lot with £25K!

I've a feeling a very basic day van may be our answer to days out and limit ourselves to season only hols in the tent.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think your van being in storage may not help. We are able to keep ours at home and fully loaded ready for the off at a moment's notice. All we need to do is transfer contents of fridge to the van and we are off. We regularly go out for days to the beach etc. Even if it is raining we just sit in the van and read etc. Anything is better than being at home looking at things that need attention!
If we get an invitation to visit friends we always take the van so that we can stay over with them or nearby.
As others have said - schedule it in and it will happen.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

This Thread as been a bit of an eye opener for me.I always got the impression everyone was away every weekend.I agree though when weather is like thie especially with kids whats the point of going away


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We are away at least 5 months of the year, 4 months in Europe over winter and another month in bits over the rest of the year. 2013 we will be away for 12 months.. All because we can as we have slowly confronted anything that would have stopped us doing what we want and eradicated them with careful planning..

Those who have commitments they can not remove or will not remove have to live their lives according to what time they can grab, in any aspects of their lives, as far as motor homing is concerned be grateful you have the opportunity to go when you can, there are loads of folk who would love to be able to afford a van and go when they can..

We are just privileged or lucky to be able to do what we do, in any timescale.

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

alecturn1 said:


> This Thread as been a bit of an eye opener for me.I always got the impression everyone was away every weekend.I agree though when weather is like thie especially with kids whats the point of going away


I used to think like that - bloody weather - can't do anything in this lot.

Then my hardened, outdoor son told me - "there's no such thing as bad weather - just bad clothing" hmmmmmmm


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Unless you have no other commitments it's difficult to be really spontaneous about going away. What works for us is to book time away in our diaries, even if we don't actually book campsites, as otherwise each week will get booked up with appointments of one sort or another. 

Before she started school we used to look after our youngest granddaughter every Tuesday. Her other grandparents did Thursdays and Wednesdays was nursery. This enabled my daughter to work three days a week. Going away for more that six days involved negotiating with the other grandparents to have her for two days, and we'd reciprocate when they went away. We still look after her in the holidays but she's also old enough to take away with us sometimes.

Our other commitments are to our two cats and our garden. Both need arrangements for other people to look after them, and we are nervous about leaving them for much more than three weeks at a time.

We're now just in our fifth year of motorhoming and have never managed more than 60 odd days away in a year. Apart from a trip to France (one year we managed two), maybe a couple of trips to Dorset (5 to 10 days each) to visit son's family, we try to have short trips not too far away. We also try to use the van for day trips, sometimes taking friends with us. It's my plan have more overnight trips, where we go out for the day but stay in the area overnight: the cats can manage without us for that long. Britstops should be great for this.

I think such short, and potentially more spontaneous trips would be less likely to happen for us if we had our motorhome in storage. As it's on the drive it's fairly easy to keep basic provisions in there and get it ready at short notice.


Chris


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

tonyt said:


> alecturn1 said:
> 
> 
> > This Thread as been a bit of an eye opener for me.I always got the impression everyone was away every weekend.I agree though when weather is like thie especially with kids whats the point of going away
> ...


That is true and at home I have no problem going out and wrapping up against the weather, getting home and drying the dog etc.

It just doesn't seem so much fun in the confines of the motorhome.

Anyway - we will give it another year of swallowing the expense and see what happens, although this year we also have youngest daughters wedding to arrange!!

Thanks for all the replies - nice to know I am not alone with the problem


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Norway*



tonyt said:


> alecturn1 said:
> 
> 
> > This Thread as been a bit of an eye opener for me.I always got the impression everyone was away every weekend.I agree though when weather is like thie especially with kids whats the point of going away
> ...


Thats a Norwegian Saying.

My Nieces kids are not allowed in the School Playground if it is raining, snowing or icy. If it has rained, a Teacher has to go out and cone/tape the puddles of first.

In Norway, they take 3 year old Pre-School Children hill walking and rock pooling even in Winter.

TM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Off topic, but quotations like this..................

"My Nieces kids are not allowed in the School Playground if it is raining, snowing or icy. If it has rained, a Teacher has to go out and cone/tape the puddles of first."

..............are why we have a Subscribers' Lounge


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

bazzeruk said:


> We are debating whether or not we are really cut out for this lark as it never seems the right time to go away.
> 
> The idea was that we would take off when the mood comes upon us, linked to prospect of good weather (we are only interested in uk)
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same. We bought our van in 2004 when Pat retired, after 42years teaching and always having to go away in school holidays. We wanted to just drive off into the sunset and travel around Europe, but he was diagnosed with Mantel Cell Lymphoma a month after picking up the mh. Since then he's had so many hospital appointments and so many periods as an inpatient, and so many periods where he just hasn't been well enough. 
All this has meant that we can't really plan ahead. We do, and we have lost a few deposits, but don't want to give up our mh. We have no idea how much longer we will be able to use ours but we are now in the process of buying a tow car and will get a towbar fitted so that we can get a bit more use from our van.
I do get upset about it sitting on the drive not being used but I never think of it as a waste of money because I hang on to the thought that next year will be the year we can drive off into the sunset.( Actually, when Pat has finished his current course of chemo, I'm hoping it will be this year). But we'll have to settle for the UK sunsets. In any case, what would we do with that money now?
It's very difficult to know what to do for the best.

Our 2003 mh has done less than 10,000miles  I know it's not good for it but we're trying to put off selling it as long as we can.
Lesley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Topic*



ThursdaysChild said:


> Off topic, but quotations like this..................
> 
> "My Nieces kids are not allowed in the School Playground if it is raining, snowing or icy. If it has rained, a Teacher has to go out and cone/tape the puddles of first."
> 
> ..............are why we have a Subscribers' Lounge


Well I think it is very relevant and not political.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

We went ahead and bought our MH despite us both working full time, husband works a strict rota working every second weekend and teenage daughters who may or may not want to come with us.

We work out from his weekends off, one weekend away every month, with us both trying to get the Friday off so it feels like a long weekend and we make sure we have a 3 week holiday in the summer. MH sits in the drive so it can be packed up the night before, fridge stocked and ready to go. We go all weathers, all times of the year and don't go too far on our weekends away that way we get max time on holiday. I do allow myself the odd day dream of just taking off and staying away as the mood suits us, but that is some years away yet, so we make do with maximising the time we've got and planning ahead where we can.

Hope you can enjoy your MH for a long time yet!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

There are always things cropping up for us as well but we managed to nip away for the easter break. We are also off this weekend for the bank hols.

The weekend after easter it was a kids b-day party for step daughter to attend and then sunday christening, the weekend after was visiting inlaws on sat then my parents Sunday, this weekend was nephews b-day and wedding party on sat then christening yesterday. 

All of which for the last 3 weekends have been pretty unavoidable, but enjoyable.

I do try and book a few trips as if I don't book and mark it on the calendar my wife will find something or will be invited to an event. If a trip is booked she is most likely to decline another invite to an event.

Looking back at the start of the last few years (we are now starting our 3rd year with a proper motorhome) by the 29th April we had done

2010 - 5 nights
2011 - 8 nights (A better Easter trip as we had step daughter access)
2012 - 4 nights


From now on as the weather gets better and days longer we will pick up the pace a bit and do maybe 2 trips a month plus the main summer holiday.

By the end of the year we will be back in the high 30's of nights away and all thoughts of non use will be gone.


On the non using weekends I do try to spend a little time doing something with the MH. The other week was the annual roof clean, weekend after I found time to t-cut some scratches.

We keep the MH at home though so every day I can see the actual object the money goes into and makes me smile as I look down.

Ben


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Went to pick up the motorhome from storage today to take in for MOT and service. 

Van hasn't moved since we put it into store in January.

I had invested in a small solar panel to keep the battery topped up and lifted the bonnet to remove the leads - found a birds nest on top of the battery!!

Luckily nothing in it, so was able to throw away.

Engine turned over - bit sluggish, but started straight away.

Drove to MOT station (5 miles) and even just a short journey made me realise that I had forgotten what a joy it is to drive!

Hopefully all will go well with MOT and can then go off at the end of May for our first trip this year.

Interestingly, MOT station owner also has motorhome and when I pointed out I have only done 3000 since last MOT, she said they had done even less - so I don't feel quite so badly about it now.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

1. Golf - why not incorporate golfing into you trips and do a tour of golf clubs around the country?

2. Spontaneity - you need to practice this. Keep your van ready to go at any moment so you can just drive off and not even know whether you will return or not. 

3. Drive to your daughter's, spend a bit of time there, then carry on for half an hour to a nice country pub and sleep there. You'll soon practice it. 

4. Daughter and baby and husband can come along and camp by you. Encourage them.

5. Mark in your diary at least one a month that you will go away, more often in summer, and stick to it. Say 'I can't that weekend, as we'll be away'. 

6. Daughter chose to have baby and is a grown up. Let her manage, down here in London most people having kids have parents who live miles away. Friends have to help, or paid help. You have a life yoo and although you know doubt want to see the grandkid, do go away - your daughter might like a break from you (in the micest possible way).


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We also keep the van in storage, help out with the grandchildren, and John golfs.
We 
1. say we will be at home for the grandchildren's birthdays till they are older, we enjoy seeing them as much as they want us there.

2. make rough plans of when we will be away eg early September for 2-3 months certain folk festivals (mainly for the beer i think)

3. John plays golf tuesday thursday and saturday, sometimes a sunday too. i will do the childminding on one of these days, but not all 3.

4. take the children with us when practicable, they love it and we survive (not all at once we have 6 between us) :lol: 

5. Tell the family the dates we will be away and let them make alternative arrangements. 

John and I also go away on independent holidays at least twice a year, I usually go away in the van when he is away on his golfing breaks. Got our planning a bit wrong this year he goes on thursday and his son is working away this weekend, other grandma is in Italy, so if D I L is working, I may need to step in, will find out tomorrow as aunt/uncle also help out.

I used to smile about a couple who went to the storage and sat in their van reading or having a cuppa, guess who does that too   :lol: 

Sue
p.s. john carries his clubs in the van, look out for us on your travels


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

HeatherChloe said:


> 1. Golf - why not incorporate golfing into you trips and do a tour of golf clubs around the country?
> 
> *Better half does not play - so not really an option*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

suedew said:


> We also keep the van in storage, help out with the grandchildren, and John golfs.
> We
> 1. say we will be at home for the grandchildren's birthdays till they are older, we enjoy seeing them as much as they want us there.
> 
> ...


Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday - and sometimes Sunday!! AND carries clubs in van!!??

Any chance you might divorce him and marry me!!??


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

A somewhat comforting thread, this! Knowing we're not alone watching green-eyed as two m'homing friends are off touring Spain and Portugal fopr 6 weeks, two others setting off to France for 3 months in the summer, etc.

My wife's mother is 93 and likes to have her daughter on hand _every_ day. She has survived what friends she had except one who's 96 and comes to visit weekly. So we take the occasional night away, more exceptionally two, and I've had a couple of 2-week breaks with my elder son over the past 3 years or so. Another such planned for June! Wife and I have booked a couple of weeks (only) to visit our other son in Canada in September, when m-i-l will go into a nursing home for the duration.

It's not easy, and not quite what I'd envisaged retiring a couple of years early, but we make the best of it, and are just thankful m-i-l still has all her marbles.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank heavens there are others having problems going away.

We seem to be going away less often then we used to and we are thinking that the MH may well go in perhaps a year or two. 

We plan ahead and book sites to make sure of getting something where we want to go, but the recent monsoon like weather made us decide to cancel our trip to Dorset and the New Forest this and last week as the thought of spending 2 weeks cooped up in the van with a soggy dog and dripping coats was too much to bear.
Sites booked in July though ending up at Cambridge at the end of the month for the Folk Festival.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday - and sometimes Sunday!! AND carries clubs in van!!??
> 
> Any chance you might divorce him and marry me!!??


This was John's lifestyle when we met, although then it was saturday and sunday and midweek if he could get an early finish or it was light late.

No need for the divorce though :wink: have tried marriage too often for a rerun.  :lol:

Sue


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi last year for mot the inspector said ..quote,,do you realise you,ve only done 1430 miles since last mot ..my reply ..from here to home is 630miles x2 thats 1260 just to come for an mot ,,next week ,same again so without mots would only be doing 350miles ..can,t really warrent it standing about that long, trying to sell house in France ,if succeslul things may change ,,but new grand daughter of 5 months is a huge reason for other half not to travel ,,but we,ll see ,later..


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Jodi1 said:


> We plan ahead and book sites to make sure of getting something where we want to go, but the recent monsoon like weather made us decide to cancel our trip to Dorset and the New Forest this and last week as the thought of spending 2 weeks cooped up in the van with a soggy dog and dripping coats was too much to bear.
> Sites booked in July though ending up at Cambridge at the end of the month for the Folk Festival.


Sorry to say Jodi1, but we've just returned from the New Forest and the weather was ok. Yes, it rained on and off; yes it was as cold as Scotland was in Winter. BUT the ponies were gorgeous, the cycling wonderful and the moon on Sunday night AMAZING!! (buy a tent for the dog!)

I think that there are three things that everyone on this forum has in common - busy lives, love of motorhomes and a money flow that goes from pocket to the MH. Our MH provides us with the respite needed to deal with said busy lives. We couldn't do without. Out MH lives in storage elsewhere...sometimes we plan, sometimes we're spontaneous - sometimes we only go 1/2hr away from home. Just GO!! We've even taken the MH to the hospital!

I agree with some of the people on this forum - try and plan MH first (which means you first - yes, be selfish!) and others second. Great thing about golf is it can be played anywhere. Skype is a brilliant way of keeping communication between relations and pets.

But please, everyone thinking of selling their MH - go away for a weekend before you make a decision and really think is that what you want to do!


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

bazzeruk said:


> Went to pick up the motorhome from storage today to take in for MOT and service.
> 
> Van hasn't moved since we put it into store in January.
> 
> ...


Mot and service all done - no problems which is great.

Put van back in storage on 9th

Went to collect today (9 days later) as finally booked to go away next week and bxxxxxr me - the stupid bird had only rebuilt again on top of the battery!!

Luckily still no eggs or young.

Wonder how many unsuspecting folk drive off out of storage with birds nests under their bonnets!!

I wouldn't have thought to check except to disconnect the solar panel wires.


----------

